# Applying for UK police clearance certificate from Australia



## kranti.koganti (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am an Australian citizen. My girlfriend is Romanian with Romanian passport. Living in Romania at the moment. But lived in UK for few years

If she comes to Australia and we need to apply for British police clearance, can we do from Australia?

If we can
Please let me know the exact procedure and application form number.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

It's applied for online, so can be done from anywhere in the world.

Website
https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx
Additional information

Relevant document: 'NPCC Police Certificate'.
Police certificates for immigration purposes are issued through the National Police Chiefs' Council (NPCC) ACRO Criminal Records Office (NPCC) and cover applicants who have lived or currently live in:
England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland
Channel Islands (Guernsey and Jersey), or
Isle of Man or on St Helena.
Residents and non-residents: Applicants can complete an application form and upload all relevant documentation through the ACRO Criminal Records Office website above. 
Note: If your certificate states 'No Live Trace', or 'Further information stepped down' you will need to provide written evidence of your 'stepped down' convictions. You can request details of these if required from the ACRO Criminal Records Office.
Fee: Payable.


----------



## kranti.koganti (Jan 2, 2011)

I have few more questions if you don't mind.

1. My girlfriend lived in UK, but she used to live in her brothers house. After living in Brothers house she used to live in shared accommodation. She doesn't have address proof or utility bill. Or any other documents showing her address. She has Romanian driving license but Romanian address is listed on the license

What alternatives documents she can provide?
Can she apply for exemption of her address proof?

Please help me I am scratching my head to solve this...


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

She doesn't need proof of UK addresses that she lived at. She will need proof of her current address where she wants the certificate posted to.


----------



## kranti.koganti (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi
Thanks very much for feedback. You saved my day. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## kranti.koganti (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi 

If you don't mind me asking if you are a lawyer or a migration agent?

Thanks


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

No, neither of those. But had to do mine and my husband's UK police clearances from overseas a few months ago.


----------



## kranti.koganti (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh ok. Great. Thanks


----------

